# Key Fob Range?



## Raveled (Sep 10, 2013)

I am having an odd problem with my Chevy Cruze (2013). The trunk keeps popping open when I'm nowhere near the car. I'll be sitting at home watching TV or playing on my computer, and when I glance out the door my trunk is bobbing open.

I figure there's two possible explanations. The first is that someone else has a car fob or other wireless device that operates on the same frequency (garage door opener or something), and when they trigger theirs it also gets my Cruze. The other option is that the range on my key fob is great enough that it will reach from the back of my house across my yard and to the other side of the street.

So my question is, does anyone know the range on a Cruze key fob? Has anyone had issues like this before? Is there a cheap, easy solution to this or do I just need to wire the trunk shut?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Raveland, Its a known issue. I cant find the thread for you since I'm on the phone but search and there is a huge thread about it. 

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Lol that happens all the time to me and my buddy


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Search "two shot trunk release". Used to happen all the time with my key in my pocket. Now it's on a clip on my belt loop. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Take your key fob out of your pocket , do not join other keys with it use 1 pocket for the cruzen key and another for yer other junk Fixed ..


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm guessing it does it alot more with people who wear skinny jeans haha


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My issue was me leaning against something while on my belt loop. 2 shot doesn't work on an unlocked car. I learned to not have the fob in my pocket not because of the trunk, the **** key opens up like a Korean switchblade and jabs you when you sit down.


----------



## nodroglax11 (Jun 16, 2013)

This happens to me all the time, I even see other cruzes in parking lots with the trunk open. If I'm walking by ill close it. Hope people would do that for me. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

nodroglax11 said:


> This happens to me all the time, I even see other cruzes in parking lots with the trunk open. If I'm walking by ill close it. Hope people would do that for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I totally would, just because its a cruze. I wouldn't do it to any other car haha


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> 2 shot doesn't work on an unlocked car.


Care to elaborate? I have the two shot installed on my car and it works just fine with the car locked or unlocked. If one holds down the trunk release on the keyfob it just lights the reverse & parking lights. One has to press the button wait one second and press again for it to actually open(same with the trunk mounted switch too). 

The two shot relay really seems like a bandaid fix for the real issue, a crappy designed key fob. One has to wonder though why the trunk button is the only one I seem to bump.


----------

